
Show HN: Ledger-analytics – Analytics for ledger-cli - kendrick__
https://github.com/kendricktan/ledger-analytics
======
stevenringo
Hi. This looks fantastic. Well done. Has anyone tried this with hledger
([http://hledger.org/](http://hledger.org/)) ? The file formats are quite
similar, so hoping it wouldn’t be too hard to get it to work. Thanks.

~~~
smichael
It looks not too hard - four invocations of ledger in analyze.js which would
need to be adapted for hledger. (I'd give it a try, but I failed to get the
app's main page working.)

~~~
smichael
Draft:
[https://gist.github.com/simonmichael/5b0d3aafb4b71ccdadaa4fd...](https://gist.github.com/simonmichael/5b0d3aafb4b71ccdadaa4fd02beac475)

------
xrd
Is ledger something anyone has installed on a private cloud? I'm interested in
using this with the cli but would love to know if there is a way to make it a
little less centralized but still secure?

~~~
jdemler
We use ledger with git for distributed accounting work.

Ledger files are plaintext, works really great.

~~~
mikekchar
Also, if you encrypt it using GPG with multiple keys, it will allow only a few
people to work with it. Probably best to write a script that does it because
not everybody understands how GPG works ;-)

------
dmix
Github README could use a screenshot, especially for a very visual app as
analytics.

Edit: nm

~~~
erikb
It's loading two gifs for me.

~~~
dmix
Apologies, I'm on a slow coffeeshop connection.

~~~
cammil
Aren't we all?

------
cammil
Nice. Anyone aware of the alternatives to this?

~~~
notdang
I am using this: [https://github.com/slashdotdash/node-ledger-
web](https://github.com/slashdotdash/node-ledger-web)

------
Khaine
Looks great. Can't wait to try it

